# Canterbury Coffee



## AdzJackson (Jun 3, 2015)

Had a bit of a search around and didn't really see many recent mentions of coffee shops in Canterbury, but due to recently spending most weekends there hunting for good coffee I'll give my two cents.

MicroRoastery - St.Margarets Street - You'll smell the roasting beans before seeing this little shop, tucked away from the main high street. A very cosy atmosphere in the shop entrance, with the bean dispensers on the wall adding a nice touch. Out the back is where the roasting happens, thoroughly enjoyed drinking a flat white whilst watching the process right in front of me. Great tasting coffee and friendly staff as well.









A flat white from MicroRoastery.

Burgate Coffee House - By the cathedral - Have now had several lovely coffees here, located close to the cathedral with a couple of outside tables as well as a cosy indoor atmosphere. Use Union coffee beans and has always been very nice and consistent, also the homemade cakes are superb.









A flat white from Burgate Coffee House.

Will add to this when I've been to a few others, I know there are a couple more that have very good reviews









Please add any more information if you've visited Canterbury in the pursuit for good coffee









Adam


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

There's one near the church opposite the Aldi (ex habitat) that makes an impressive coffee on a very highly positioned, very old, very uncool looking machine. Can't recall the name.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you search the forum for Canterbury there are a few rec's.

I was a student there 2003-08 and all they had then was Whittards


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just to bump this thread: Got back from there yesterday.

I tried the above 2 last year & I will go back to both later in the year. They are good.

Water Lane Coffee is good too, They serve Clifton Coffee & a Guest Roaster, tried that last year too.

Willows Secret Kitchen is good, they serve Hasbean.

Kitch is a good place to go for vegetarians, Serve James Gourmet.

Boho is not quite as good, No idea on the roaster there.

Coffee to Go? Lost sheep cart by the bus station. Serving Ground Coffee Society's Caveman blend & a Guest blend. Tried their decaf & it was OK despite it being served pre-ground out of a bag rather than out of their 2 grinders

The best one there was Garage, the newest one there. bought 2 bags of beans & the Honduras Finca Magana is spot on.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Update 3 years later.

Been quite a few changes, though due to the bug I've not had chance to try any of the new ones.

Water Lane Coffee = changed ownership a couple of years ago & the names changed slightly to Water lane Cafe, no longer speciality coffee.

Willows Secret kitchen I think is now a barbers shop.

Boho closed down due to lockdown.

Carage moved to near the cathedral.

New ones:

Fond Coffee - Where Garage used to be.

Queen Bee - not really a coffee shop but I'm willing to try it.

Fringe & Ginge on the Kings mile

Stag Coffee in the Arcade - I've tried it last year but wasnt up to much, but they might have improved.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

I studied in Canterbury and have worked there for the last 4 years so have spent a lot of time in the coffee shops!

My daily flat white always came from Micro Roastery. Garage Coffee is awesome but there's a new one called Fringe + Ginge that's been there since around the Summer 2020. Lovely place, real 'London' coffee vibes and serve delicious coffee.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Grimley said:


> Update 3 years later.
> 
> Been quite a few changes, though due to the bug I've not had chance to try any of the new ones.
> 
> ...


 Visited Canterbury 2 weeks ago. In the space of 2 1/2 hours (had to help clear out & clean my folks caravan so they can sell it ) In this order:

Fringe & Ginge = Top notch

Lost Sheep, been there for a fair few years now & the quality is always good.

Got round to visiting Fond, that was good too.

I made time to visit garage to buy some beans from there.

Willows is now a Barber shop, confirmed that

Water lane Cafe changed hands again, I think the punting people nearby run it now.

Coffee Curiosity is now closed. A pity as that was very good & the former owner Chase is a nice bloke. I hope he comes back at some point soon.

No one has replaced Boho, Stag, Micro roastery & Burgate are still there.


----------

